# In quite a lot of pain after chemical pregnancy - is this normal?



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

I've just had my second chemical pregnancy confirmed last Wednesday by a drop in HCG. AF started on Saturday and I've had a few AF pains, which I don't normally get, but today I am just hurting all over. I feel like I've done a really hard gym session. I kept active throughout my cycle by walking a few miles a day but haven't done anything taxing enough to feel like this. It's also never happened with any of my other cycles. Just wondered if this is normal and is it just the drugs coming out of my body and my hormones settling back down. 
Thanks for reading. 
Sara. xx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Sara I would phone your gp huni just to ease your worries xx


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks Patbaz.
I've just rung my clinic and left a message. I've had 4 cycles previously and never felt this bad.
Sara. xx


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

My clinic have said there's nothing they can do for me because it was a BFN so have said to see my GP. Luckily, I have a very sympathetic GP and they are seeing me at 3.30pm today.
Sara.


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Good luck Sara I'm sorry your clinic were such prats.


----------

